# La Linea



## laazycat (Jun 9, 2009)

Hello!
We are going to a new job in Gibraltar. We would prefer to live in Spain, La Linea etc. Is it possible to turn up and initially stay in a hotel and find a place to live and move in within a week?
Thank you!
Karen


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

laazycat said:


> Hello!
> We are going to a new job in Gibraltar. We would prefer to live in Spain, La Linea etc. Is it possible to turn up and initially stay in a hotel and find a place to live and move in within a week?
> Thank you!
> Karen


 Yes lol!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Yes - good plan.

Remember that, if you have transport, there are plenty of other places within commuting distance of Gibraltar.


----------



## laazycat (Jun 9, 2009)

*Thanks!*



jojo said:


> Yes lol!!
> 
> Jo xxx


He he! That is good! Just wondered how strict agents would be on references etc. Happy it seems to be easy!


----------



## laazycat (Jun 9, 2009)

*Thanks!*



jimenato said:


> Yes - good plan.
> 
> Remember that, if you have transport, there are plenty of other places within commuting distance of Gibraltar.


Thankyou, we do not have transport, maybe bikes. We just wondered how easy it was to find a place and move in quickly. As we would rather look at places in person rather than online.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Agents dont usually bother with references, they usually just want a months deposit, a months rent, passport and bank account details. Its not unheard of for someone to look round a place, sign up and move in the next day. But dont be too hasty, make sure its convenient, within the right distance for everything you want and that its all above board. The contract must be written in Spanish so you may need to translate it before signing your life away lol!!

Jo xxx


----------



## laazycat (Jun 9, 2009)

jojo said:


> Agents dont usually bother with references, they usually just want a months deposit, a months rent, passport and bank account details. Its not unheard of for someone to look round a place, sign up and move in the next day. But dont be too hasty, make sure its convenient, within the right distance for everything you want and that its all above board. The contract must be written in Spanish so you may need to translate it before signing your life away lol!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks again! We will be careful. I noticed you are from Worthing, me too, temporarily!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

laazycat said:


> Thanks again! We will be careful. I noticed you are from Worthing, me too, temporarily!!


 Yes, I'm no fan of Worthing, but sadly we've had to return here from spain due to kids education, husbands job etc!! Where abouts are you in this "wonderful" (not) town??? we're high salvington/A27

Jo xxx


----------

